# Milan - Investcort in 15 gg. Obiettivo CL. Stadio Milanello e sponsor...



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.

*La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.

Come riportato da *TS* in edicola ci sono solo conferme, anche dal Bahrain: il Milan sarà venduto a Investcorp

*Ancora Tuttosport*: Milan venduto per 1 miliardo. Solo conferme dal Bahrain. Gli incontri vanno avanti da un mese. Il closing a fine campionato. E per lo stadio il Milan ora può smarcarsi dall'Inter. Investcorp potrebbe rompere gli indugi su La Cattedrale e costruirsi uno stadio tutto suo

*CorSport*: la trattativa per la cessione del Milan entra nel vivo. Il closing a maggio. C’è il nodo stadio

*CorSera*: il fondo arabo non nasconde le sue ambizioni e va avanti per acquistare il Milan. Le dimensioni di Investcorp sono grandi ma non grandissime, liquidità 1,5 miliardi, asset finanziari per 2,4, per affrontare gli investimenti richiesti (l’acquisizione per un valore di un miliardo, il mercato, il progetto del nuovo stadio che sarà una priorità per i nuovi proprietari come per Elliott): fin qui gli investimenti conclusi sono stati più modesti, ma la presenza alle spalle di Mubadala, fondo sovrano degli Emirati Arabi, che con il 20% ha la maggioranza relativa, dà ampie garanzie. Ma se il Milan passa da un fondo a un altro, significa che anche questa sarà una proprietà di passaggio? Il club è destinato a essere venduto di nuovo non appena l’investimento renderà? Dipenderà da
quanto il Milan sarà funzionale alla promozione di Investcorp. Inoltre, a fronte a una spesa di circa un miliardo, per valorizzare il club e fare un buon affare servirà del tempo.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions.*
> 
> Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> ...


Finalmente qualcuno che parla di vincere e non di ritornare " nell' olimpo del calcio"


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che parla di vincere e non di ritornare " nell' olimpo del calcio"



Finalmente, santo Dio


----------



## overlord (17 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Alkampfer (17 Aprile 2022)

investcorp. immagino le ore di brainstorming per la scelta del nome.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions.*
> 
> Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> ...


articolo molto ignorante. 
350M di fatturato in qualche anno sarebbe un risultato pessimo, e 80M dallo stadio è un ricavo ridicolo. dite alla gds che non siamo la Roma.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

*CorSera: il fondo arabo non nasconde le sue ambizioni e va avanti per acquistare il Milan. Le dimensioni di Investcorp sono grandi ma non grandissime, liquidità 1,5 miliardi, asset finanziari per 2,4, per affrontare gli investimenti richiesti (l’acquisizione per un valore di un miliardo, il mercato, il progetto del nuovo stadio che sarà una priorità per i nuovi proprietari come per Elliott): fin qui gli investimenti conclusi sono stati più modesti, ma la presenza alle spalle di Mubadala, fondo sovrano degli Emirati Arabi, che con il 20% ha la maggioranza relativa, dà ampie garanzie. Ma se il Milan passa da un fondo a un altro, significa che anche questa sarà una proprietà di passaggio? Il club è destinato a essere venduto di nuovo non appena l’investimento renderà? Dipenderà da
quanto il Milan sarà funzionale alla promozione di Investcorp. Inoltre, a fronte a una spesa di circa un miliardo, per valorizzare il club e fare un buon affare servirà del tempo.*


----------



## Mika (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera: il fondo arabo non nasconde le sue ambizioni e va avanti per acquistare il Milan. Le dimensioni di Investcorp sono grandi ma non grandissime, liquidità 1,5 miliardi, asset finanziari per 2,4, per affrontare gli investimenti richiesti (l’acquisizione per un valore di un miliardo, il mercato, il progetto del nuovo stadio che sarà una priorità per i nuovi proprietari come per Elliott): fin qui gli investimenti conclusi sono stati più modesti, ma la presenza alle spalle di Mubadala, fondo sovrano degli Emirati Arabi, che con il 20% ha la maggioranza relativa, dà ampie garanzie. Ma se il Milan passa da un fondo a un altro, significa che anche questa sarà una proprietà di passaggio? Il club è destinato a essere venduto di nuovo non appena l’investimento renderà? Dipenderà da
> quanto il Milan sarà funzionale alla promozione di Investcorp. Inoltre, a fronte a una spesa di circa un miliardo, per valorizzare il club e fare un buon affare servirà del tempo.*


Articolo del nulla: se compri a 1.1 miliardi di euro per rivendere e guadagnarci devi fare valere il Milan il doppio è ciò significa:
-Stadio
-Bilancio sano
-Vittorie in campo

Non ci sono altri mezzi in una società sportiva per guadagnare ad una rivendita.


----------



## Solo (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions.*
> 
> Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> ...


Inshallah!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions.*
> 
> Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> ...


Speriamo che investano, altrimenti passiamo da Idiott a Investscroto o Investscrocco o Investescort.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions.*
> 
> Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> ...


*
Ancora Tuttosport: Milan venduto per 1 miliardo. Solo conferme dal Bahrain. Gli incontri vanno avanti da un mese. Il closing a fine campionato. E per lo stadio il Milan ora può smarcarsi dall'Inter. Investcorp potrebbe rompere gli indugi su La Cattedrale e costruirsi uno stadio tutto suo*


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions.*
> 
> Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> ...



Riuscissimo davvero a fare uno stadio tutto nostro sarebbe tantissima roba. Altro che lo schifo dello stadio in condivisione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (17 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Articolo del nulla: se compri a 1.1 miliardi di euro per rivendere e guadagnarci devi fare valere il Milan il doppio è ciò significa:
> -Stadio
> -Bilancio sano
> -Vittorie in campo
> ...


il valore del Milan crescerà anche senza vittorie. matematicamente.
se avessi 1000M ce li metterei io.
non è detto che pompeiana soldi.
certo meglio che con elio che DI SICURO non ne mette.


----------



## kipstar (17 Aprile 2022)

ragazzi, non riesco a capire se è tutto fatto oppure no. le notizie sono quantomeno in anticipo .... in un caso .... oppure abbastanza in ritardo nell'altro....


----------



## bmb (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera*: Le dimensioni di Investcorp sono grandi ma non grandissime


E quando il fegato fa buuuuuuum

Che meraviglia
Che meraviglia


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Tuttosport: Milan venduto per 1 miliardo. Solo conferme dal Bahrain. Gli incontri vanno avanti da un mese. Il closing a fine campionato. E per lo stadio il Milan ora può smarcarsi dall'Inter. Investcorp potrebbe rompere gli indugi su La Cattedrale e costruirsi uno stadio tutto suo*


la Moschea a Sesto ci dobbiamo costruire, e voglio quelle che fanno la danza del ventre prima di ogni partita. Si fukkino gli interisti e sala


----------



## LukeLike (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *CorSera*: Le dimensioni di Investcorp sono grandi ma non grandissime


L'importante è saperlo usare 

Comunque tanta pietà per i giornaletti italiani che fino a ieri non sapevano nemmeno dell'esistenza di questa trattativa, adesso sanno quanto budget metteranno per il mercato, le dimensioni del fondo, quanto tempo ci vorrà per il closing, dove faranno lo stadio, quali sono gli obbiettivi di mercato e quanti peli pubici ha Alardhi.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

*La Repubblica: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.*


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> *La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo.*


Beh, ha appena rinnovato Theo, ci mancherebbe...


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *La Repubblica: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.*


.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Aprile 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> E quando il fegato fa buuuuuuum
> 
> Che meraviglia
> Che meraviglia


Mah, leggevo che uno degli azionisti principali del fondo (si dice che detenga il 20% di Investcorp) è il fondo reale di Abu Dhabi, e il CEO di questo fondo è il proprietario del City.
Penso che Investcorp possa essere un veicolo con cui acquistare il Milan.


----------



## LukeLike (17 Aprile 2022)

Ricordo che quando ci furono i rinnovi degli sponsor qualcuno ne lamentava la breve durata. Potrebbe essere che il nuovo proprietario voglia portare sponsor propri?

Inoltre, pensandoci ora, anche quella capatina di Pioli, Tomori e Brahim Diaz all'Expo di Dubai ha attirato parecchio interesse...


----------



## Andris (17 Aprile 2022)

Milanello non si tocca, pensate a fare lo stadio


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> *La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Rickrossonero (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> *La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.
> 
> ...


Fondo non grandissimo e parlano di smiliardate?bho


----------



## danjr (17 Aprile 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Beh, ha appena rinnovato Theo, ci mancherebbe...


Inserire così a caso Theo in un articolo ci sta sempre


----------



## andre85 (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Tuttosport: Milan venduto per 1 miliardo. Solo conferme dal Bahrain. Gli incontri vanno avanti da un mese. Il closing a fine campionato. E per lo stadio il Milan ora può smarcarsi dall'Inter. Investcorp potrebbe rompere gli indugi su La Cattedrale e costruirsi uno stadio tutto suo*


Io su questi ci spero. Gli arabi non sono né gli americani ne Ebrei. Sono sboroni allo stato puro. Non c è li vedo a fare i tirchi voglio solo dimostrare dì avercelo più lungo. Speriamo in bene


----------



## chicagousait (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> *La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.
> 
> ...


Se dovesse andare in porto questa acquisizione, spero che abbiano voglia di riportare il Milan al ruolo che più gli competente; tornare a vincere in Italia e in Europa. 

Ho voglia di gridare alle vittorie del Milan e di svegliare tutto il condominio ai nostri gol.


----------



## SoloMVB (17 Aprile 2022)

Ci portano a riprenderla dalle orecchie?Tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> *La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.
> 
> ...


Prevedo suicidi di massa da parte dei membri e soci del MNL , movimento negazionismo lanciano.


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola Investcorp potrebbe rilevare il Milan a brevissimo. Il dentro o fuori in un paio di settimane. Pronto un miliardo per rilevare il club rossonero. Alardhi sta seguendo in prima persona la trattativa con Elliott. L'obiettivo di Investcorp è *rilevare il Milan e riportalo a vincere la Champions. *Inoltre, con Investcorp il Milan punterebbe a far crescere il proprio giro di affari. L'obiettivo sarà toccare quota 350 mln di ricavi nel giro di qualche anno. E sarà fondamentale lo stadio. il nuovo potrebbe generare fino a 80 mln all'anno. Quindi, se il progetto del nuovo San Siro non dovesse concretizzarsi, il nuovo proprietario potrebbe adoperarsi per un impianto alternativo, magari tutto del Milan.
> 
> *La Repubblica*: se la trattativa andrà in porto è verosimile pensare che il Milan possa tornare stabilmente a competere con le big del calcio mondiale. Il progetto di InvestCorp ricorda il rilancio di Gucci. Il progetto potrebbe tradursi così: inserire giocatori affermati ma senza fare l'album delle figurine stile PSG. E per lo sviluppo Immobiliare, si guarda al nuovo stadio e a Milanello che potrebbe essere trasferito da Carnago a Milano: i 27 ettari della Maura, nel parco di Trenno, dove fino a fine 2022 hanno sede le gare ippiche del trotto è ostacolata dai vincoli paesaggistici, che la destinano a verde. Ma il fermento del Milan nel settore immobiliare lo rende ancora più appetibile per il fondo arabo. Maldini dovrebbe restare, così come Pioli e Theo. Da decidere il futuro di Gazidis, di Ibra e di Leao che ha un paio di offerte dalla Premier. Origi e Botman restano obiettivi.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (18 Aprile 2022)

Guardate chi c'è dentro a Wefox e Nexen.
Due dei nostri ultimi sponsor.
Si, proprio loro.

Ma anche la partnership avuta con la Dubai Expo dove solo poche settimane fa abbiamo spedito Pioli, Diaz e Tomori.

Alla fine tutto torna


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Guardate chi c'è dentro a Wefox e Nexen.
> Due dei nostri ultimi sponsor.
> Si, proprio loro.
> 
> ...


Non sono ferrato in materia ma leggo che Nexen è un'azienda produttrice di pneumatici coreana e Wefox è un'attività insuretech fondata a Berlino e che agisce in Germania, Austria, Svizzera, Spagna e Italia.
Non mi pare che c'entrino molto con gli arabi ma sono ignorante in materia e forse mi sfugge qualche collegamento.


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non sono ferrato in materia ma leggo che Nexen è un'azienda produttrice di pneumatici coreana e Wefox è un'attività insuretech fondata a Berlino e che agisce in Germania, Austria, Svizzera, Spagna e Italia.
> Non mi pare che c'entrino molto con gli arabi ma sono ignorante in materia e forse mi sfugge qualche collegamento.


Mubadala detiene quote rilevanti in entrambe le società. E detiene il 20xcento di investcorp


----------



## Kayl (18 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non sono ferrato in materia ma leggo che Nexen è un'azienda produttrice di pneumatici coreana e Wefox è un'attività insuretech fondata a Berlino e che agisce in Germania, Austria, Svizzera, Spagna e Italia.
> Non mi pare che c'entrino molto con gli arabi ma sono ignorante in materia e forse mi sfugge qualche collegamento.


Mubadala (quello cui fa capo il fondo sovrano che detiene il 20% di Investcorp) ha investito 650 milioni in Wefox e un'altra bella cifra in Nexen.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Aprile 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Mubadala detiene quote rilevanti in entrambe le società. E detiene il 20xcento di investcorp


Ah ora è chiaro, di Investcorp sapevo che detenevano il 20% delle quote, degli altri 2 sponsor non ne avevo idea di una loro presenza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Tuttosport: Milan venduto per 1 miliardo. Solo conferme dal Bahrain. Gli incontri vanno avanti da un mese. Il closing a fine campionato. E per lo stadio il Milan ora può smarcarsi dall'Inter. Investcorp potrebbe rompere gli indugi su La Cattedrale e costruirsi uno stadio tutto suo*


l'Inter che rimane col cerino in mano per la vicenda stadio sarebbe un qualcosa di eroico.


----------



## MrPeppez (18 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo bene.

Più che il mercato interessa lo stadio, se questi ci comprano e iniziano subito i lavori per lo stadio da soli è un capolavoro assoluto.

Sul mercato sono fiducioso, se ci comprano a 1 mld per poi fare lo stadio è logico che vogliono renderci grandi, se Elliott era pronto a investire 100 mln per il mercato mi aspetto almeno il doppio più eventuali cessioni (Leao?)

250/270 mln per il mercato in mano a Maldini e siamo top subito.

Ma resto con i piedi per terra, il passato ci ha insegnato molto


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Io su questi ci spero. Gli arabi non sono né gli americani ne Ebrei. Sono sboroni allo stato puro. Non c è li vedo a fare i tirchi voglio solo dimostrare dì avercelo più lungo. Speriamo in bene


Adoro gli sboroni...sta a vedere che rinnovano a Ibra


----------



## malos (18 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> l'Inter che rimane col cerino in mano per la vicenda stadio sarebbe un qualcosa di eroico.


Sarebbe epico.


----------

